# Since one has said here are some pictures of this summer.



## alleyyooper (Aug 23, 2017)

Back to the bricks tune up show Davison Mi. if you need help identifying them let me know. I know most other than ther years of some.














































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 23, 2017)

original






[/url

[url=https://postimg.org/image/o307sxd17/]























A Hudson Teraplane, a real sleeper with a dodge 383 engine and auto trans, power steering and air. You would never know it if you didn't talk to the owner.





. Al[/url]


----------



## tla100 (Aug 28, 2017)

Never seen a Rambler like that. Looks like the early Charges and Barracudas.....What year is that?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## Flint Mitch (Aug 28, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> Back to the bricks tune up show Davison Mi. if you need help identifying them let me know. I know most other than ther years of some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was there!! I actually grew up there. Currently live about 30 minutes away 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

